# Does this correlate with anything?



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

(went on some slight rant about this topic in another post and was kind of shocked by how much it actually bothered me, never really noticed before.). 

So I'm curious whether these sentiments have some correlation with anything? Or no? 

It's in regards to 'rituals' in relationships and amount of affection demonstrated by the other party. There is also something incredibly unappealing to me about someone expressing a great deal of affection at me. I like people who are very passionate about things in general, just not about me. And something I find incredibly pointless and ungenuine about the whole 'ritual' aspect of it. And then assuming I'm also trying to 'flirt'. Where on earth is the point behind that? So you're physically attracted to someone. Big whoop. And then all the sources everywhere "how to make him notice you" or "how to make her into you" just fucking talk to the person if it's that big of a deal and be honest, what are you pussyfucking around the bush for? Or just don't and don't make a big deal out of it. 

All those stereotypical rituals regarding holding hands and making a big deal out of the holidays. Acting like I have some sort of unspoken about obligations to do certain things just because we're going out. Don't even get me started on the whole concept of sending nudes. There are millions of pictures of dicks online (of all sorts. drawn. enhanced. photoshopped. black, white, rainbow) what do I need a picture of yours for? What is this going to do for me other than take up space on my phone? And then the 'cute petname' awkward, unnecessary business. 

Those 'courtship' deals tick me off because they're incredibly easy to see through but the person is still pretending like they're not for some reason, so the more I see it the more I'll ignore it. I can't take them seriously for the life of me. And I rarely feel this strongly about anything so I'm curious if it may correlate to something?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

... ERROR!

"ANYTHING" is not a valid function! Please specify!

As one IEE to another I can't answer differently until you specify "anything".


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

It does correlate with a dislike of penis photos.



O_o said:


> There is also something incredibly unappealing to me about someone expressing a great deal of affection at me. I like people who are very passionate about things in general, just not about me.


I can agree with this, to an extent. I feel uncomfortable when people express too much affection towards me, strong displays of affection in general tend to give me vibes of falsehood, almost like the person is on stage. Nevertheless, people close and dear to me, who I know very well, who _do_ express affection as a way of showing their appreciation towards me don't bother me so much. Why? Because I understand that not everybody is the same, and we all express things in different ways, which is part of what makes human beings so interesting in the first place. I still don't get much out of big emotional displays, but I nonetheless appreciate the fact that there are people who care for me. Put it down to differences in interpersonal language, and move on with life.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> It does correlate with a dislike of penis photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with this, to an extent. I feel uncomfortable when people express too much affection towards me, strong displays of affection in general tend to give me vibes of falsehood, almost like the person is on stage. Nevertheless, people close and dear to me, who I know very well, who _do_ express affection as a way of showing their appreciation towards me don't bother me so much. Why? Because I understand that not everybody is the same, and we all express things in different ways, which is part of what makes human beings so interesting in the first place. I still don't get much out of big emotional displays, but I nonetheless appreciate the fact that there are people who care for me. Put it down to differences in interpersonal language, and move on with life.


Green = indeed! Besides, what's the point of that? Now if it was a picture of a special someone naked, I think it'd be ok(to me it'd be more than ok :angry: ). But just the organ? What's the point of it? /shrug Maybe there's something wrong with it?

I can agree with this as well. We are like House see. We tend to be all frontal and stuff, but when the push comes to shove and that someone special gets mushy mushy and, Lord forbid!, says the ZR-57 thermonuclear bomb ( " I love you" ) or anything to that effect, it can make me run away(it already did in fact!). We are kinda strange when it comes to that. If you read any description of IEE(or ENFP for that matter) this little detail can't be overlooked. I mean it can, but then it'll just come to bite you in the arse. We are direct, yet indirect. Or as I would call myself(and every and any IEE for that matter)-RANDOM.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

I've tried being up front, honest. It doesn't work. As far as affection goes, I'm personally starved for it. I'm not saying the more the better, but if I like someone, damn sure I'm going to be affectionate to them. I think what OP has is a case of the Too smart to be hot syndrome, but wait a minute you are hot -huh(?) how does that work? I would call it a blessing if I was you.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Hrrm. This would be characteristic of someone who doesn't like rules and regulations. Hrm. This would be characteristic of someone who does not need to probe a person. Hrrm. Z insites are slightly off today. Yaw, they are quite off. Nope. Can't answer. Not enough info. Probably feelings related. Thinking Fe. Cannot prove. Sorry.


----------

